
iPhone 7 announced with water resistance, dual cameras, and no headphone jack - harryzhang
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/7/12758236/apple-iphone-7-announced-features-price-release-date
======
cpayne
I know this will change within the hour, but I'm watching the apple keynote
and they haven't said a thing about the iPhone yet...

~~~
subie
Apple fudged and dropped it early on Twitter from what I've heard.

------
ropiku
@Apple account accidentally leaked it on Twitter, it hasn't yet been announced
in the keynote.

